# Glock 21's where r u???



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried any aftermarket barrels for the glock21?
If so, which brands & types. Were you pleased???

I'm buying a used glock21 and i'm looking to upgrade it.
have had other glocks in the past but never upgraded except the g35 i had got a conversion barrel in 357sig.
Sold the g35 to purchase the g21 and put some money in the pocket for upgrades.
Any advice would be nice thanks.


----------

